# My hamster is acting weird



## Katlyn Carter (Jun 3, 2020)

Lately my hamster keeps running away from me and hiding like he's scared, or he bites me. I don't know why he suddenly started acting like this, I've had him since January and even since I first got him he's never acted like he's scared of me, we always got along well and he always wanted to come out of the cage so he can roam. But I went to a friend's house for 3 days, and then I had to work so I hadn't taken him out for about a week since I didn't have time. I'm not sure if it's because I haven't been handling him as much? But the strange thing is he's never acted like this to me ever. When I first got him he was curious and nibbled on my fingers a lot but that was it. I don't know what to do


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Give him chance to settle down again. How old is he?
It could be weather related too. If it's too warm you wouldn't want to be picked up by a warm human 
Also another possibility is, is he hurt or feeling unwell? 
Can I see cage set up as that too can be a factor


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Katlyn Carter said:


> Lately my hamster keeps running away from me and hiding like he's scared, or he bites me. I don't know why he suddenly started acting like this, I've had him since January and even since I first got him he's never acted like he's scared of me, we always got along well and he always wanted to come out of the cage so he can roam. But I went to a friend's house for 3 days, and then I had to work so I hadn't taken him out for about a week since I didn't have time. I'm not sure if it's because I haven't been handling him as much? But the strange thing is he's never acted like this to me ever. When I first got him he was curious and nibbled on my fingers a lot but that was it. I don't know what to do


Hello, a change in behaviour like that normally means something is wrong, your hamster could be in pain, feeling unwell or something has scared him. 
I doubt not being handled for a week would cause this, but I guess its not completely out of the question.

I would recommend contacting a vet who knows about hamsters and take it from there.


----------



## Katlyn Carter (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm not sure how old he is
Our house is usually kept between 65-68 Fahrenheit
I'll call a vet and ask 
Here's his cage get up. He is kept in a 450 square inches bin cage with the substrate deep so he can burrow. He's also kept in a room by himself so he can have quiet. He's a winter white dwarf. If there are any changes I need to make please let me know


----------



## Katlyn Carter (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you for the feedback. I will definitely be contacting a vet


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Katlyn Carter said:


> I'm not sure how old he is
> Our house is usually kept between 65-68 Fahrenheit
> I'll call a vet and ask
> Here's his cage get up. He is kept in a 450 square inches bin cage with the substrate deep so he can burrow. He's also kept in a room by himself so he can have quiet. He's a winter white dwarf. If there are any changes I need to make please let me know


That cage is way too small...80x50cm is the minimum (600 and something sq") just so you're aware


----------



## Katlyn Carter (Jun 3, 2020)

I realize his cage meets the bare minimum. I am looking forward to getting a bigger cage for him soon but thanks for the feedback


----------

